#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  How many people should be on your SEO team?

## Tharsi

Factors to consider :Embarrassment: 
Why you should look at moving needs and revenue impact when managing SEO team size.
Factor # 1: The complexity of the website
Factor # 2: Number of developers, number of active development teams and frequency of startups
Factor # 3: Number of Product Administrators
Factor # 4: The number of merchants who create pages/content
Factor # 5: Number of UX Designers
Factor # 6: Number of writers and their writing experience
Factor # 7: How much analysis and reporting is required
Factor # 8: SEO knowledge of each character listed above

----------


## Bhavya

Tharshi,

Can you please tell me how does this SEO team size impact our SEO perfornance?

----------

